# CDL questions



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys just about ready to take the CDL class B test but want some info. Did you guys actually check the trans fluid (auto) during the inspection? i can't find the answer as to why you remove the key from the ignition for test( i assume so no one else can start it?)...any help
steve


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

When I took my test (in a School Bus) I just told them what I would check. They were pretty easy going overall.

I don't quite follow you on the key question. But if you are not in the truck, neither is the key. 
The exception would be during vehicle inspection.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

xtreem3d;1122585 said:


> hey guys just about ready to take the CDL class B test but want some info. Did you guys actually check the trans fluid (auto) during the inspection? i can't find the answer as to why you remove the key from the ignition for test( i assume so no one else can start it?)...any help
> steve


Check ALL Fluids...And Yes the key is removed for Safety of you while you perform the inspection....I really would have thought Cretebaby would have been all over this one by now.....


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah, I'm not opening up another can of worms on this one, but for MY test and MY employees tests we didn't have to check any fluids. We only have to do a visual exterior inspection starting from the driver's side door around the front and up the passenger side to the back. Crete seems to deem himself the CDL Queen so you may want to ask him.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

for my test, on the pre-trip you didn't actually DO anything .

You told them what you would do.

I would look under the vehicle, ensure there are no leaks and check that the vehicle is sitting level, I would then check the headlights for proper color (clear) and that they are not broken or loose. i would then check the signal lights for proper color, amber, and that they are not broken and are attached correctly....................
so on and so on and so on.

what's an auto transmission???????????

don't forget the seat belt.
Our instructors told us that was a common failure, the would do the whole pre-trip, do the backing in the yard exercises, drive out the gate and the tester would say "turn around, you failed" because they forgot to put the seat belt on.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

paponte;1122724 said:


> Yeah, I'm not opening up another can of worms on this one, but for MY test and MY employees tests we didn't have to check any fluids. We only have to do a visual exterior inspection starting from the driver's side door around the front and up the passenger side to the back. Crete seems to deem himself the CDL Queen so you may want to ask him.


If I am the queen that must make you the jester because everything you post on the subject seems to be a joke.


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh snap!

For my Class A test, I bombed the pre-trip my first time around. I was nervous and I forgot a bunch of stuff. The second time a few days later, I literally TOUCHED, identified, and pointed to every possible part of my truck and trailer. And it worked. I did not have to actually taker tire pressures, or pull dipsticks- but you should verbally tell what you would do, or what you would check daily. 

The trooper gave me a little slack under the hood- I forgot to check for the belt tension/check for wear and he hinted me on to it at the end of that part of the inspection.

So I would just touch or ID anything and everything you can. Leave no stone unturned. 

As for the key- YES, take it with you AT ALL TIMES! That's an instant fail if you leave it in the ignition. I even removed it and pocketed it when were where just talking in the truck. It should only be in the ignition when you are driving, or doing the in-cab inspection part.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks for the help...that key thing was driving me crazy because in a packet i have for studying they mentioned it more than once..have 2 more questions please...
1. If your making a left turn onto a road with 2 lanes in each direction..you make your turn into the inside lane then put on your turn signal and change lanes to the outermost lane when safe..correct?
2. when making a right turn onto a 2 lane road ( one lane each direction) you want your back wheels to be as close as 3 feet from the curb during the turn?


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

1. Kentucky CDL manual for left turns-

"On a left turn, make sure you have reached the center of the intersection before you start the left turn. If you turn too soon, the left side of your vehicle may hit another vehicle because of offtracking.
If there are two turning lanes, always take the right turn lane. Don't start in the inside lane because you may have to swing right to make the turn."

That's really all it says...but I know what you are saying- if you have two lane to turn from, like the quote says, always pick the right lane to and then you'll naturally end up in the right lane to continue... BUT with only a single lane to make the left turn from, I think you turn into the lane closest to you (the left) and then signal and merge over to the right immediately. I remember doing that, and I passed! haha

2. The KY manual says nothing about rear wheel spacing from the curb. It does say this- 

"Turn slowly to give yourself and others more time to avoid problems.
If you are driving a truck or bus that cannot make the right turn without swinging into another lane, turn wide as you complete the turn. Keep the rear of your vehicle close to the curb. This will stop other drivers from passing you on the right.
Don't turn wide to the left as you start the turn. A following driver may think you are turning left and try to pass you on the right. You may crash into the other vehicle as you complete your turn.
If you must cross into the oncoming lane to make a turn, watch out for vehicles coming toward you. Give them room to go by or to stop. However, don't back up for them, because you might hit someone behind you."


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

cretebaby;1122771 said:


> If I am the queen that must make you the jester because everything you post on the subject seems to be a joke.


Sorry, but I couldn't see anything in here pertaining to the topic at all. If you don't have anything intellectual to say about the thread topic, were going to have to limit your posting to the "off topic" forum.

xtreem, on the left hand turns perfectearth pretty much said it all. Always take a left turn in your right lane, take it to the center and turn wide into the right lane. Make sure you are constantly checking your mirrors for cars, they actually look to make sure you are doing so. As far as curbs and turns, you can come within a foot if you needed to. Whatever you do don't hit the curb though, I believe it is as automatic fail.

On the pre trip, like I said we only are required to do a visual inspection around the entire truck. Lights on and flashers check the bulbs, bumper, hangers, springs, tires, rims etc. etc.. Back in the truck check the defrost, horn, fire extinguisher, trianlges, etc.. Turn the ignition on, check all your gauges are working, then do your AB test. Release your truck and trailer brake, and fan the brakes till your dash buttons pop out and your buzzer sounds. Put your sea tbelt on, and start the truck. Another big one, is not the leave the curb sill you have at LEAST 100lbs of pressure in your tanks, that's another automatic fail. You can give her a little gas, but don't rev it too high. Then your ready to go. Good luck!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

If you don't mind me asking, if your going for your B why don't you just throw a trailer over 10k on the truck and go for your combo A while your there anyway? Never know if your might need it down the road?

God I hope I phrased that correctly, and all of my grammar is correct. I know Father Crete is watching me... I'm sooo nervous now.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm afraid to add anything... I believe your questions have been answered. Take the key out, it's a safety factor.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

when turning, turn extra wide.
They told us hitting a curb was an automatic fail on the driving part. There was nothing super tricky on the driving test. We had done much worse in training. It was designed to show you had control of the vehicle at all times and were safe, and not that you could get thru some horrible tricky turn.

Also, the yard (backing) part of the test is so many points per event.
You don't have to be perfect, if you miss a point on one exercise because you are mostly there, who cares? you still pass the test. They told us stories of guys who woudl keep pulling up (minus 1 point each time) to get it perfect and would then fail when they could have stopped after the first time and just moved on with life.

The object isn't a perfect score, the object is to pass the test.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks again you guys big help !! ....as of now i was planning on a class B no airbrakes, no trailer. I don't have access to an airbrake truck. i will probably be renting a truck from Hertz for the test. My truck isn't ready to pass inspection . I guess i might have to rent it for a couple to a few days to get used to it. Did most of you get the permit first and practice with a licensed rider? i didn't know hitting a curb was an instant fail, nor forgetting to take out the key.....what are some other instant fail scenario's? i don't remember seeing any listed in my packet,
steve
PS just curious...i haven't gone through the trailer booklet but will you be required to parallel park it and could i use my skid loader trailer?


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I took mine recently to get my A with air brakes. If at all possible, go for everything at once rather than putting yourself through the extra stress more than once. Little things like complete stops (behind the stop sign), checking mirrors, and looking both ways when crossing railroad tracks need to be paid attention to. 
As for turns, the biggest thing is making "proper" turns. Right-hand turns especially can get you an easy fail (ask me how I know). They want you to hug the right side curb, and then kind of hook out away from the curb at the last second. This does two things: seals off the turn lane so nobody can sneak up next to you and also positions you in such a way that will help you make the corner without danger of touching the curb. That is especially important when you have a trailer. 
Now for the fun part-the pretrip. Im not sure if its the same everywhere or not, but here the whole road test changed Sept. 1 with the main difference being the pretrip. Previously, it was just a quick walkaround but now you have to do a complete inspection. It would be worth checking to see if that is the case in your state as well.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think you can get a class A license without the air brakes. You must test with the class of vehicle that you are testing for. The skid trailer will work if it has a weight rating of over 10,000 lbs and the truck is rated at over 26,000 lbs. You will not be allowed to test if you show up with a truck and you can't prove that someone with the correct license drove it there. You will also get deductions if you try look out the back window instead of using the mirrors. Good luck.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

correct- class a requires air brakes,


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How are you going to rent a Class B truck without the license?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't you have someone local that does the testing and provides a truck for a fee? I took mine on a L8000 single axle with skiddy trailer. Can't remember the cost of the cdl test ($150), but I paid a independent company $100 for using the truck.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

2COR517;1124231 said:


> How are you going to rent a Class B truck without the license?


i will have him go with me when i rent it. but if it was 26,000 i wouldn't need him but could still take the class B test or not?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Gotta be over 26K for the test. That's why they register those trucks at 26K (usually 25,900), so anyone can drive it.

And they may have restrictions on trailers too. As suggested, see if you can use a local driving school's truck. Do you have a friend in construction with a wheeler?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DGODGR;1124183 said:


> I don't think you can get a class A license without the air brakes.


Yes, you can.



acornish;1124206 said:


> correct- class a requires air brakes,


Negative



xtreem3d;1123800 said:


> thanks again you guys big help !! ....as of now i was planning on a class B no airbrakes, no trailer. I don't have access to an airbrake truck. i will probably be renting a truck from Hertz for the test. My truck isn't ready to pass inspection . I guess i might have to rent it for a couple to a few days to get used to it. Did most of you get the permit first and practice with a licensed rider? i didn't know hitting a curb was an instant fail, nor forgetting to take out the key.....what are some other instant fail scenario's? i don't remember seeing any listed in my packet,
> steve
> PS just curious...i haven't gone through the trailer booklet but will you be required to parallel park it and could i use my skid loader trailer?


Why a class B w/o air? and yes the skiddy trailer will work if over 10k.

If the trailer is over 10k then you wouldn't have to have a over 26k truck.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

cretebaby;1124295 said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> Negative
> 
> ...


^^^ What he said. If your not worried about an air brake endorsement, find some body with a trailer over 10k and a pickup or small dump truck that puts you over 26k combination. I assume your IH is juice brakes then right? Can't remember. If so, then you'd already have a Class A if you ever want to tote a trailer with your dump truck.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes, technically many people violate the trailer portion of the law. Most DRW trucks with a 12k skid trailer are over 26k total and you actually need a Class A. How F'ed up is that. Probably about as bad as an F250 with a 10k GVW and passenger plates needing to stop at weigh stations. Gotta love the Government.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

bighornjd;1125998 said:


> ^^^ What he said. If your not worried about an air brake endorsement, find some body with a trailer over 10k and a pickup or small dump truck that puts you over 26k combination. I assume your IH is juice brakes then right? Can't remember. *If so, then you'd already have a Class A if you ever want to tote a trailer with your dump truck.*


You don't necessarily need a Class A to tow a trailer behind a dump.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

2COR517;1126138 said:


> You don't necessarily need a Class A to tow a trailer behind a dump.


You do if the trailer is over 10k. As already stated, you CAN get your A without air, however, Im not sure you can get a B without it. A class B is for trucks over 26000, no trailer. If memory serves me correctly, any vehicle with a GVW over 26000 must have air brakes, not juice. Im not 100% on this but Im quite sure I read that somewhere and Ive never seed a truck over 26k without air. Therefore, to get a B you need a truck with air.

As for an A without air, I nearly went that route. You could pull a small trailer behind a dump as long as the trailer is under 10k and the combination is under 26k. The weight of the combination seems to be the big thing, but then I pulled a 12k trailer behind a truck with a GVW of 24,500 for 8 years or so before being stopped and given a roadside course on licensing requirements. Even some one-tons force you to have a CDL to pull a trailer. Example: to pull our 14k skid loader trailer behind our F350 (12,500 GVW) you must have an A. The combo is 500 pounds over the limit, which is just plain ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Rat_Power_78;1127180 said:


> You do if the trailer is over 10k. As already stated, you CAN get your A without air, however, Im not sure you can get a B without it. A class B is for trucks over 26000, no trailer. * If memory serves me correctly, any vehicle with a GVW over 26000 must have air brakes, not juice*. Im not 100% on this but Im quite sure I read that somewhere and Ive never seed a truck over 26k without air. Therefore, to get a B you need a truck with air.


Not so.

All three classes of CDL can be had with or with out an air brake restriction.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rat_Power_78;1127180 said:


> You do if the trailer is over 10k. As already stated, you CAN get your A without air, however, Im not sure you can get a B without it. A class B is for trucks over 26000, no trailer. If memory serves me correctly, any vehicle with a GVW over 26000 must have air brakes, not juice. Im not 100% on this but Im quite sure I read that somewhere and Ive never seed a truck over 26k without air. Therefore, to get a B you need a truck with air.
> ...


So if the trailer is 10K or less, I can tow it behind a tri-axle dump with a Class B license.

There are thousands of 33K vehicles with hydraulic (juice) brakes. School busses are a good example. And there are thousands of operators with Class B licenses, with an Air Restriction.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Total waste of time if you ask me. If your going to take a class B for a dump truck you might as well just take your A combination. Unless you plan on driving box trucks, you'll never need the A. If your going to drive a tandem or triple axle and you ever need to pull a machine on a trailer 99% of the time I guarantee you the trailer will be over 10k. I mean seriously, our 262 CAT requires a 12k trailer, unless you plan on loading the truck with a dingo and a REALLY big ramp!


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah definately get an A if its not too much more trouble. My father-in-law helps me out sometimes and he is a perfect example. He has a B with air and can drive my 32,000 dump. He can pull my 18' 7000# utility trailer that I use to move the small Kubota backhoe sometimes, but he can't pull my 20' 18000# tag trailer that i move the skid steer with. Requires the same skill for either one pretty much only one is heavier. Although depending on whether there was a load in the truck, he could have a heavier gross with the smaller trailer and be legal but not with the big trailer and an empty truck. Stupid regulations that make no sense.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

The rules are totally F'ed up. Funny thing is that without a CDL, you can pull a 48' enclosed triple race car trailer behind your air braked Kenworth toter home with a combined weight of about 50k. Its an RV not a truck.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EdNewman;1127581 said:


> The rules are totally F'ed up. Funny thing is that without a CDL, you can pull a 48' enclosed triple race car trailer behind your air braked Kenworth toter home with a combined weight of about 50k.* Its an RV not a truck*.


Not here. ..............


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Maybe it is a NY thing. You need to get an "R" endorsement which is a 5 min road test in your large RV. That allows driving any RV over 26,001 lbs for personal non-commercial use.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

CDL pretrip requirements depend on the testing area, ask someone local that has just taken it what they expect. A local BOCES may be able to help you


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

paponte;1127498 said:


> Total waste of time if you ask me. If your going to take a class B for a dump truck you might as well just take your A combination. Unless you plan on driving box trucks, you'll never need the A. If your going to drive a tandem or triple axle and you ever need to pull a machine on a trailer 99% of the time I guarantee you the trailer will be over 10k. I mean seriously, our 262 CAT requires a 12k trailer, unless you plan on loading the truck with a dingo and a REALLY big ramp!


good point i'm rethinking what i should take now. someone asked why not air...i guess i'm just a little intimidated because i no nothing about them plus i don't have access to an air truck.some might say just rent one for the day or use theirs if they offer but i would feel better driving the /a truck i had "practiced or at least had driven once. i don't know if the hype is true but "they" say the failure rate is high and i just want to nail this and not fool around testing multiple times


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

xtreem3d;1129185 said:


> good point i'm rethinking what i should take now. someone asked why not air...i guess i'm just a little intimidated because i no nothing about them plus i don't have access to an air truck.some might say just rent one for the day or use theirs if they offer but i would feel better driving the /a truck i had "practiced or at least had driven once. i don't know if the hype is true but "they" say the failure rate is high and i just want to nail this and not fool around testing multiple times


Everything you need to know is in the drivers handbook. Study, and you'll do fine.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I know up here you can take a pretrip check list with you. All you have to say is that it's company policy that you have to fill one out.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

cretebaby;1127608 said:


> Not here. ..............


you guys have a special lisence for RV's?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

clark lawn;1129829 said:


> you guys have a special lisence for RV's?


No. .....................


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

xtreem3d;1129185 said:


> good point i'm rethinking what i should take now. someone asked why not air...i guess i'm just a little intimidated because i no nothing about them plus i don't have access to an air truck.some might say just rent one for the day or use theirs if they offer but i would feel better driving the /a truck i had "practiced or at least had driven once. i don't know if the hype is true but "they" say the failure rate is high and i just want to nail this and not fool around testing multiple times


I agree you'd be better off getting plenty of practice in what you will test with, but as long as you know how to drive half decent in general you will be fine. For what it's worth, the truck and trailer I took my test in I had never driven a day in my life until the day of the test. I got about 2 hours of driving and practice in including the drive to the test site and I managed to pass on the first try.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I had plenty experience driving trucks and trailers from landscaping for so long. When I bought my first tandem, the only real difference was size, weight, and a couple of more gears and buttons... jumped in and taught myself wasn't real hard. I studied the book, got my permit and took three classes with a CDT school. The instructor asked if I had ever drove a tractor trailer before I told him no, but that I was not intimidated at all I just wanted to get my pre-trip down I know how to drive. They all thought I was another "three class wonder" set up for failure. I can tell you that it is actually easier to drive a tractor trailer, than it is to drive a truck trailer combo, due to where your pivot point is and that you can actually jackknife a tractor more and turn tighter. If you are a good driver, there really is no big deal at all, just get your pretrip down pat.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

paponte;1130625 said:


> I had plenty experience driving trucks and trailers from landscaping for so long. When I bought my first tandem, the only real difference was size, weight, and a couple of more gears and buttons... jumped in and taught myself wasn't real hard. I studied the book, got my permit and took three classes with a CDT school. The instructor asked if I had ever drove a tractor trailer before I told him no, but that I was not intimidated at all I just wanted to get my pre-trip down I know how to drive. They all thought I was another "three class wonder" set up for failure. I can tell you that it is actually easier to drive a tractor trailer, than it is to drive a truck trailer combo, due to where your pivot point is and that you can actually jackknife a tractor more and turn tighter. If you are a good driver, there really is no big deal at all, just get your pretrip down pat.


Yup. I sometimes feel like I have more trouble with my dump and tag trailer than with a rig. And if I hook up my pop-up camper to my quad cab long bed diesel pickup - lookout! I only pull it a couple times a year, so I'm not used to it, and a long truck with a short trailer is a lot different to back up than a tractor trailer. That sucker starts turning quick! People probably would think there's no way I have a CDL if they saw me try to back up the first time!:laughing:


----------

